# Ragazza americana dorme per 64 giorni di fila



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

Una ragazza americana di 17 anni, *Nicole Delien*, è affetta dalla *sindrome de "La bella addormentata"* che la costringe a lunghi periodi di sonno. Quando è vittima di questi "attacchi", la ragazza *dorme per circa 18 19 ore*. Pochi giorni fa, invece, Nicole si è risvegliata dopo aver *dormito* per ben *64 giorni di fila*.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Novembre 2012)

....noi abbiamo calciatori che "dormono" da più di 64 giorni


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Novembre 2012)

L'avevo sentito giusto ieri sera al tg. Semplicemente pazzesco!


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2012)

Ma come fa? Gia' si passa meta' vita a dormire...


----------



## James Watson (20 Novembre 2012)

Bisogna vedere poi per quanto sta sveglia :asd...
comunque, seriamente, 64 giorni magari no, però io avrei bisogno di farmi una bella settimana di sonno di fila, possibilmente senza i soliti incubi di *****


----------



## rossovero (20 Novembre 2012)

ma per 64 giorni nessuno è andato lì a farle: "oh, è ora di svegliarsi!!!" ???


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma come mangiava e beveva scusate, uno non muore se non mangia?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2012)

tifò...era alimentata dalle sondine...


----------



## tamba84 (20 Novembre 2012)

mi pare una bufala,dormire 64 giorni di fila...


----------

